# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  هيفاء وهبي تفضل تامر حسني على عمرو دياب

## الحصن نيوز

يبدو أن النجمة اللبنانية هيفاء وهبي أحبت السينما بعد نجاح تجربتها الأولى في فيلم »دكان شحاتة«, ما فتح شهيتها للحديث عن أمنياتها وتطلعاتها في السينما فأعلنت أنها تفضل التمثيل أمام ممثل وتقديم »ديو« مع مطرب, وعن النجوم الذين تود الوقوف أمامهم أكدت هيفاء أنها تفضل التمثيل مع تامر حسني, مشيرة إلى تجاربه الناجحة. *

وعن عدم رغبتها في التمثيل مع عمرو دياب قالت وهبي: »لا أجد نفسي منسجمة مع دياب, ولا أرى أنه البطل الذي أحلم بالتمثيل أمامه, ولا علاقة بين كلامي وعدم حضوره لحفل زفافي«. 


أكثر...

----------

